# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Θελω να ζευγαρωσω το κοκατιλ μου

## gtsaka

Καλησπερα
Εχω ενα Κοκατιλ θυληκο 3 1/2 χρονων ,την Ιολη,την οποια οι παλιοτεροι εδω, ισως ξερετε οτι μου την ειχε χαρισει ο Νεκταριος (Binary).Με την Ιολη τα παμε καλα,αλλα δεν καταφεραμε να μας εμπιστευτει πληρως,ειναι ησυχη σχετικα ηρεμη αλλα κραταει μια αποσταση...ασφαλειας.Θεωρω οτι ειναι καλυτερα για αυτην να της βρω ενα ταιρι.Και εδω ερχοντε τα ερωτηματα.Ποσο χρονων πρεπει να ειναι το ταιρι της?Πρεπει να ειναι ημιαγριο σαν αυτη η εξημερωμενο(θα το προτιμουσα).Το  κλουβι τι διαστασεις πρεπει να εχει?Οποιες συμβουλες ευπροσδεκτες,και αν εχει καποιος καποιο κοκατιλ πτος διαθεση που θα ταιριαζε στην περιπτωση ας με ενημερωσει.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Flifliki

Καλύτερα να είναι περίπου στην ίδια ηλικία. Αν είναι εξημερωμένο πιθανό να έχουν θέμα κ να μην τα βρουν. Αλλά ας μας πει κ κάποιος άλλος.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όπως λέει και η Ολυμπία, θα ήταν καλό να είναι περίπου στην ίδια ηλικία τα πουλάκια! Προσωπικά έχω ταιριάξει κοκατίλ ταισμένο από γονείς και εξημερωμένο από εμένα, με πουλάκι που ήταν ήδη ήμερο όταν το πήρα. Δεν νομίζω να σου παρουσιάσει θέμα, αλλά εξαρτάται και από τα πουλάκια. Αν είναι πολύ ανθρωποκεντρικό, μπορεί να μην θέλει ιδιαίτερα τη παρέα του θηλυκού, αλλά τη δική σας.

----------


## gtsaka

Οκ,το πουλακι μενει να βρουμε  :Happy:

----------


## gtsaka

Βρεθηκε τελικα το κοκατιλ,με μεσολαβηση και παλι του Νεκταριου.Ειναι 9 μηνων ημερος ,τον ονομσα Εκτορα γιατι το προηγουμενο ονομα του δεν μου αρεσε,ελπιζω να το συνηθισει  :Happy:  ,προς το παρων και για λιγο διαστημα τον εχω σε ξεχωριστο κλουβι,εχουν ομως αμεση επαφη με την Ιολη για να γνωριστουν και να εξοικειωθουν.

----------


## koukoulis

> Βρεθηκε τελικα το κοκατιλ,με μεσολαβηση και παλι του Νεκταριου.Ειναι 9 μηνων ημερος ,τον ονομσα Εκτορα γιατι το προηγουμενο ονομα του δεν μου αρεσε,ελπιζω να το συνηθισει  ,προς το παρων και για λιγο διαστημα τον εχω σε ξεχωριστο κλουβι,εχουν ομως αμεση επαφη με την Ιολη για να γνωριστουν και να εξοικειωθουν.


Να τον χαίρεσαι τον Έκτορα λοιπόν, και καλούς απογόνους σου εύχομαι. 
Μήπως όμως να τον κρατούσες σε καραντίνα σε άλλο δωμάτιο -αν κι εφόσον υπάρχει η δυνατότητα - σε πρώτη φάση; Σου το αναφέρω αυτό διότι πέρα από ζητήματα ασφάλειας, τίθεται και το θέμα της "γνωριμίας" μεταξύ τους, αλλά και της εξοικείωσης με εσάς. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, αυτό που σου προτείνω είναι να μην υπάρχει σε αρχική φάση οπτική, παρά μόνο ηχητική επαφή μεταξύ των δύο πτηνών, και σε αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα εσείς να ασχοληθείτε με τη δημιουργία σχέσης με τον Έκτορα, ώστε να νιώσει άνετα με εσάς, χωρίς να έχει "περισπασμούς" από την Ιόλη, ενώ ταυτόχρονα θα παρακολουθείτε και την κατάσταση της υγείας του για περίπου 40 ημέρες, κι έπειτα το κλουβί του να μπει στον ίδιο χώρο με αυτό της Ιόλης, αλλά όσο το δυνατό πιο μακρυά και σταδιακά να έρχεται πιο κοντά. 
Τέλος, μια φωτογραφία της (και δύο ::  ::  :: ) θα μας έκανε πιστεύω πολύ χαρούμενους!

----------


## Ariadni

Να σου ζήσουν και τα δύο! Θα συμφωνήσω για την ομαλή γνωριμία μεταξύ τους. Υπάρχει χρόνος για όλα οπότε καλύτερα να γίνει όσο το δυνατόν πιο σωστά. Αρχικά να γνωριστεί με εσάς και ύστερα με την Ιολη. 
Θεωρώ ότι δεν θα υπάρξει θέμα μεταξύ τους μιας και εκείνη δεν είναι πολύ δεμένη μαζί σας και εκείνος είναι ακόμα μικρούλης. 
Θα θέλαμε πολύ φωτογραφίες δικές τους αλλά και από το τωρινό σπιτάκι και το χώρο τους! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gtsaka

Είναι κάπως δύσκολο να είναι σε ξεχωριστό χώρο με την Ιόλη, αλλά δείχνει και πιστεύω ότι είναι υγιής , εξάλλου το πήρα από άτομο αξιόπιστο.Αυτη τη στιγμή με απασχολεί κάτι άλλο.Φοβαμαι μήπως ο Έκτορας είναι... κορίτσι.Δεν είχα δώσει σημασία στα εξωτερικά χαρακτηριστικά που διαχωρίζουν το φύλο.Χτες όμως που διάβασα στο site σχετικά, βλέπω ότι έχει μουντό κόκκινο στα μάγουλα ενώ η ουρά του έχει και κίτρινο, χαρακτηριστικά δλδ των θυληκων.Βεβαια είναι ακόμα μικρός 9 μηνών περίπου.Δεν ξέρω πότε θεωρείται ενήλικο ότι έχει πάρει τα χρώματα του Προς το παρών στέλνω φωτογραφιες του Έκτορα να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας.Ειμαστε στο μπαλκόνι τώρα που έχει ωραία μέρα και πίνουμε... καφέ.

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A7020a40 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Flifliki

Κουκλί είναι ότι κ να βγει. Τουλάχιστον δε θα βγει ουδέτερο  ::  :Anim 59:

----------


## ndlns

Για το φύλο δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω, αλλά τον έχεις στο μπαλκόνι έξω από το κλουβί; Δεν πετάει το πουλάκι;
ΥΓ. Πολύ όμορφος, να τον χαίρεσαι! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν είμαι πολύ σίγουρη, ανέτρεξα όμως σε φωτογραφικό υλικό των δικών μου κοκατιλοτσουλουφιών και είδα ότι στους 5 μήνες, το αρσενικό μου είχε αρχίσει να αποκτά τη κίτρινη μάσκα. Βλέπω όμως ότι ο Έκτορας είναι pied (μετάλλαξη) οπότε ίσως παίζει και αυτό το ρόλο του.

----------


## komo

Να τον χαίρεσαι, πολύ όμορφο πουλάκι ότι φύλλο και αν είναι. 
Αλλά, είστε στο μπαλκόνι και είναι έξω από το κλουβί; Γενναία κίνηση!

----------


## Esmi

Πολύ όμορφο πουλάκι!! Να το χαίρεσαι! Μήπως είναι κομμένα τα φτερά;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Flifliki

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...υς-cockatiel μήπως σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## tasos666

αν περιμένεις να δεις πουλιά   :Happy0196:  αν δεν συζητάνε κανα 2 ώρες το πρωί  πηγαίνοντας πέρα δώθε αστο

----------


## gtsaka

Συγνωμμη που αργησα να απαντησω στα μυνηματα σας.Το μπαλκονι ειναι κλειστο απο παντου,φρουριο,αλλα του εχω κοψει και τα φτερα .ξερω οτι ισως πολλοι διαφωνειτε,αλλα φοβομουν για την σωματικη του ακεραιοτητα.Κωνσταντινα δεν γνωριζω αν ειναι μεταλαξη,αν το λες ισως κατι περισσοτερο να ξερεις.Ο πιο σιγουρος τροπος ειναι με test dna ρωτησα σε μια κτηνιατρο στην περιοχη μου,αλλα δεν κανει.

----------

